# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  لنتحد في وجه التوحـد ....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
صباح / مساء 
الرحمه والطاعه ..من رب العالمين 


 

إن عالم التوحد عالم غريب ومحير ونحن في ساحة التوحد ومن نعمل معهم 
دائما نحتاج إلى أن نطور من أدائنا ودائما نحتاج أية معلومات جديدة لنطور 
بها أداءنا الوظيفي والمهني مع هذه الفئة.  
والأبحاث تجرى على قدم وساق في تفعيل دورها في تقديم الأفضل لهذه الفئة.
إننا نبحث كل يوم عن كل ما هو جديد لهذه الفئة فهناك من وكلهم الله تعالى
لخدمة هذه الفئة الغالية وهم يفتخرون بهذا العمل ويحتسبونه عند الله 
ولا ننسى أيضاً أن هناك من يحتاجون إلى كلمة منا!! وهم من استغلوا 
الفرصة ليتاجروا بخدمة هؤلاء الأطفال؟؟ قد تقولون كيف ذلك أين الرقابة؟.. .. 
أين الأمانة..!! 
ونقول من لا يخاف الله لا يخاف البشر ولكن الله يمهل 
عبده ولا يهمله.. نحن نعرف جميعا أن قوائم الانتظار منذ زمن ومازالت 
تئن من كثرة الأعداد عليها وقد قلنا وتحدثنا ومازالت الأسماء موجودة على الأرفف لم تحرك ساكنا!!!! 
 

إن التوحد عبارة عن نوع من الإعاقات التطورية والتي تحصل بسبب عطب معين في الجهاز العصبي المركزي وتؤدي إلى الانعزال والتخلف العقلي والاجتماعي وعدم المقدرة على التكيف مع العالم المحيط. 
أطلق عليه اسم اوتيزم مكتشفه _KANNER_ عام 1943 وهو عالم ألماني هاجر إلى أمريكا وهذا الاسم يعني التعايش مع الذات دون الميل إلى الاختلاط بالآخرين أو حتى الاتصال بالناس أو بالبيئة نفسها وأن تشخيص هذه الحالة يعتبر صعبا لان التشخيص عادة لا يجرى تأكيده بعد الأشهر الثلاثين من عمر الطفل وان كل طفل من الأطفال المصابين بالاوتيزم هو حاله فردية خاصة يختلف في العديد من النواحي عن غيره من الأطفال المصابين بنفس الحالة ويرجع ذلك إلى اختلاف درجة الحالة عند كل طفل حيث يمكن أن تتراوح مابين طفيفة جدا إلى حادة جدا ويصاب 1 بين كل 1000 شخص تقريبا . وقد لا تظهر عند بعض الأطفال أي علامات للتوحد في السنة الأولى أو الثانية من العمر وهناك نوعان منهم يصرخ كثيرا أثناء الليل والنهار وبالذات عند استيقاظهم من النوم ولا يمكن تهدئتهم وقد يكون الخروج بهم هوا لسبيل الوحيد وما إن نوقفهم عن الحركة حتى يعادوا للبكاء ويكون الطفل متصلبا من الصعب احتضانه ويقاوم الاستحمام وتغير الملابس وهناك النوع الثاني الذي يكون ساكنا وغير متصلب حيث قد لا يعبر حتى عن جوعه إلى درجة وصوله إلى الموت جوعا ويظل بعض الأطفال ساكنين لا يحاولون الابتسام أو لفت الانتباه ومع كل هذه الصفات فان الطفل المتوحد تظهر أسنانه ويحبو ويمشي في عمره الطبيعي ومن عامين إلى 5 أعوام تبدأ صورة الحالة بالوضوح حيث يتركز اهتمام الطفل على أشياء خاصة مثل ورقة ناعمة أو علبة فارغة وإذا فقدوا هذه الأشياء أو تغير الروتين المألوف لهم يصبح الطفل الهادئ كتلة من الغضب وقد يبدو الطفل التوحدي كأنه أصم يميل إلى تجاهل الأصوات الشديدة الارتفاع ولا تطرف له عين إذا سمع أصواتا عالية إلا انه ينجذب إلى صوت الجرس أو صوت اللعبة والملاحظ انه لا يظهر أي حساسية اتجاه أصواتهم العالية وينجذب الطفل إلى الصوت الهامس وينتبه إلى الكلمات القليلة التي ترتبط بأشياء يعرفها. فيما بعد 5 سنوات يبدأ بعض الأطفال في اكتساب بعض القدرة على الفهم المحدود للكلام فيطيعون الأوامر البسيطة وبعض الأطفال يظلون صامتين طوال حياتهم وكثيرا ما يرددون كلمات متكررة ودون أي معنى أو يرددون الكلمة الأخيرة من الجملة ويعانون من مشاكل في النطق فكثيرا ما يرددون كلمة من تفكيرهم وليس كلمات مما سمعوها . ويتأخرون في إبداء الاهتمام بالصور ويتم تركيزهم على زاوية واحدة من الصورة ويحبون ملامسة الخشب والبلاستيك والفراء وفي أكثر الأحيان يصدرون حركات كثيرة وغريبة مثل الرفرفة بالذراعين ودبدبة في القدمين والمشي على أطراف الأصابع وشد الساقين بتصلب أو يدورون حول أنفسهم دون أن يصابوا بالدوران ويتميزون بالرشاقة والتسلق وحفظ التوازن . ومعظمهم لا يلبون النداء وكأنهم غير موجودين ولا ينظرون إلى وجه المنادي ولا يظهرون أي اهتمام أو تعاطف و الكثير من هؤلاء الأطفال يفضلون البقاء على تكرار نظام الروتين ولا يدركون الخطر ويرسمون أشكالا غريبة لتمثل أشخاصا. 



[IMG]http://amjad68.***********/photos/1500475_l.jpg[/IMG] 
!~¤ .. لنتحد في وجه التوحـد ¤~!
فلنجعل هذا الركن بوابة معرفة لكل من يهتم بالتوحد 
وعالمهم الخاص 
فكونوا معنا....
مماراااااق لي ..
_انتظروووا المزييييييد...هذا اذا رايت التشجيييييع..!!؟_

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-11-2010), 

كــاريس (04-14-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا فروح غناتي ..
اصبح التوحد مشكلة العصر
التي بتنا نسمع عنه في كل مكان
وباتت الحلول تنتج له ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على الطرح الموفق ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

سبحان الله......قرأت وسمعتُ كثيراً عن مشكال التوحد..ولازلتُ مُتعطشة لقراءة المزيد..

اسأل الله أن يُشافي المرضى ..ويحفظ الجميع بواسع ألطافه ورحمته..وبحق الميامين حجته..



حبيبتي فروووح..


عشقتُ تقديمك كثيراً...

شكراً على كل جُرعة تُغذيها عقولنا ....

يعطيك العافية على روعة الاختيار ودقته...






انتظر المزيد وكلي شوق...!!

ودامت دوحة عطاءكِ مُثمرة .....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

دمتِ لقلبي قريبة ...

----------


## فرح

> مرحبا فروح غناتي ..
> 
> اصبح التوحد مشكلة العصر
> التي بتنا نسمع عنه في كل مكان
> وباتت الحلول تنتج له ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> على الطرح الموفق ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



 
مشكووووره هموووس حبيبتي 
ع تواااااجدك الغااالي ..لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
دمتي غااااليتي وداااام نوووورتوااااصلك العطر
تحيااااتي وموووودتي ..

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
> 
> سبحان الله......قرأت وسمعتُ كثيراً عن مشكال التوحد..ولازلتُ مُتعطشة لقراءة المزيد.. 
> اسأل الله أن يُشافي المرضى ..ويحفظ الجميع بواسع ألطافه ورحمته..وبحق الميامين حجته..
> ياااااالله تشااافي جميع المرضى بحق مريض كربلاء
> زين العابدين وقدوة الراكعين والساجدين .. 
> 
> ...



 
دمــــــوووع يااااعمري ..
لرووووعة تواااااجدك تشرق صفحتي 
مشكوووره ياااقلبي ع الحضووور الحلوووو مثلك 
يعطيك العااافيه 
وانااااا ابنتظاااار وبشووووق الى تواااااصلك الغااالي 
دمت وداااامت هالاطلاله المضيئه
تحياااتي لك يالغلا

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالفعل اصبح التوحد منتشرا في كل زاويه وفي كل مكان 
 ولقلت المعرفه بهذا المرض نلاحص اهمال 
ذلك الطفل دون رعايه ،،،لتكن هذه الصفحه زاويه هامه 
لنتعرف اكثر واكثر على هذا النوع من المرض ،،،
اختي فرح شكرا لهذه الجهود المميزه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح رااائع ..*

*تسلم يمناااك غاليتي ..*

*الله يعطييكـِ العاافية ..*

*نترقب المزييد ..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تطورت التكنولوجيا من جهه
ومن جهه اخرى تضاعفت امراض العصر
وبالذات هالمرض صرنا نشوف دايم 
الله يبعد عنا كل اذى
ويشافي كل مريض
تسلمي فروحه

----------


## فرح

نبراس ** ليلاس** دمعه الاحزان
مشكووووورين ع توااااجدكم الغااالي واضئتم صفحتي 
دووووم هالاطلاله المشرقه
ربي ريحرمنا هالتوااااصل الحلووو منكم 
دمعتنا الغاااليه..تووومانووورر القسم وينك فييييه بجد وحششششتينا
موفقييييين

----------


## فرح

كيف تشجع طفل التوحد على التخاطب 






الحديث يدور بين طرفين



يُعتبر تعليم الطفل اللغةَ وإرشاده إلى أساليب التخاطب مع من حوله، بأسلوب طبيعي ومن خلال التعاملات اليومية العديدة، أعظم هدية يمكن أن يقدمها الأهل للطفل. ومساعدة طفلك على استكشاف قدراته واستخدامها إلى أقصى حد ممكن، سواء كان يتعلم اللغة والتخاطب بيسر ودون أي عائق، أم كان يواجه بعض الصعاب، تتطلب منك وقتاً ومجهوداً حثيثاً، كما يتطلب استخدام طريقة "اسمح، تكيف، أضف" والتي يمكن اختصارها بـ(أتى). 



ولتجنب كتب التعليمات والإرشادات المباشرة، قام مركز الهانن بإنجاز هذا المنهج البديهي لتعليم الطفل اللغة، والذي يعتمد على المبادئ المشتركة لتعلم اللغة. 



ويرتكز هذا المنهج التعليمي على مفهومين رئيسين: الأول هو "راقب، انتظر، أنصت" (ران)، والثاني هو : "اسمح، تكيف، أضف" (أتى). 



* راقبي 
* انتظري 
* و أنصتي واستمعي إلى طفلك 


والطريقة الأخرى :


* اسمحي لطفلك بقيادة الحديث 
* وتكيفي مع سلوكه لتشاركيه هذه اللحظة 
* وأضِفي إلى لغته وتجربته خلال هذه اللحظة. 


إن الطفل لا يتعلم الكلام بالتحدث إلى نفسه فحسب، بل إن قدراته لا تتطور إلا من خلال تفاعله مع العالم المحيط به. ويشكل الوالد أو الوالدة الجزء الأكبر من هذا العالم المحيط بالطفل، ولذا فإن طريقتكِ في التعامل مع طفلك، ستترك أثراً كبيراً عليه وعلى طريقة تخاطبه. فالتخاطب يتطلب دائماً وجود طرفين للحديث. 



ونأمل أن توفر هذه المعلومات أساساً لمساعدتك في تقديم أعظم هدية لطفلك، ألا وهي اللغة. 



تحتاجين بعض الوقت لكي تعرفي طفلك جيداً



لعل من أهم وربما أصعب الخطوات الأولى في تشجيع طفلكِ على التحدث هي أن تخصصي وقتاً لأن: تراقبي وتنظري ، وتنتظري، وتنصتي. 



وعادة ما يتطلب فهم كلام ورسالة الطفل مهارة حقيقية لفك رموز هذه الرسالة، فكل طفل يستخدم أسلوبه الخاص المكون من حركات الجسم والأصوات للتواصل مع غيره. 



ولكي تعرفي طفلك بصورة حقيقية يجب أن تعملي على : 



* أن تراقبي وتتابعي طفلك، ثم 
* أن تعطيه الفرصة الكافية للتواصل بطريقته الخاصة، 
* ثم أن تستمعي له جيداً.


عندئذ يدرك الطفل مدى اهتمامك وحرصك على الاستماع إليه، الأمر الذي يساعده على التواصل، نظراً لأنه سيدرك أن محاولاته للتواصل تلقى الاهتمام والترحيب منك.



تذكري هذه الطريقة (طريقة ران) التي تساعدك على الوعي بالفرص الموجودة لمزج كل من الحب والتعلم معاً.



اسمحي لطفلك بأن يقود الحديث


إن إدراكك لأهمية الدور الذي تلعبينه في حياة طفلك وأهمية أسلوبك في التعامل أو التحدث معه أثناء استجابتك لاحتياجاته واهتماماته يُعتبر الدعامة الأولى لتشجيعه على التخاطب. 



فما هو أسلوبك في التعامل مع طفلك؟ ولأي فئة من أولياء الأمور تنتمين؟ 




يجب أن تصلي إلى طفلك وتعرفيه جيداً قبل أن ُتعلميه.






حينما تجدين نفسك من نوع "المعلم" أو "المستعجل" أو "المساعد"، حاولي دائماً أن تكوني من النوع "المستجيب". 



كيف تفعلي ذلك:




* كوني وجهاً لوجه مع طفلك، شاركي طفلك في الأشياء التي يراها أو يركز نظره عليها. 
* انتظري طفلك، أعطيه مهلة ليعبر عن نفسه بطريقته الخاصة، بدلاً من محاولة توقع احتياجاته، أو مقاطعته عند قيامه بأي محاولة للتواصل. 
* حاولي تقليد وتفسير أفعال طفلك والأصوات التي يصدرها، بدلاً من محاولة دفعه على التكلم. 
* حاولي مجاراة الحالة العاطفية ومستوى الجهد الذي يبذله طفلك، بدلاً من مجرد فرض طريقتك الخاصة في كيفية عمل الأشياء ومتى يجب إنجازها. 
إن السعادة والرضا اللذان يحس بهما الطفل حينما يكون هناك من يحاول فهم وتفسير محاولاته على التواصل، ويستجب لها، يصبحان الدافع الرئيس في زيادة حماسه ورغبته في التواصل.






تذكري


اسمحي لطفلك بأن يقودالحديث واستجيبي لاهتمامات طفلك واحتياجاته



قد يبدو ذلك سهلاً ولكن ...



الأطفال يختلفون في اهتماماتهم وفي قدرتهم على التواصل: 



* بعض الأطفال يبادرون إلى البدء في الحديث، بينما بعضهم لا يفعل ذلك. 
* بعض الأطفال عادة ما يستجيب، بينما البعض الأخر لا يستجيب لمبادرات التواصل. 
وبالنظر إلى الدرجة التي يبادر فيها الطفل ويستجيب في الجدول التالي، نجد أن هناك أربعة أنماط للتواصل. 




الخطوة الأولى في عملية تكييف سلوكك لمساعدة وتشجيع طفلك على التعلم تكون بإدراك الطبيعة الخاصة والفريدة لطفلك في التواصل. 



تكيفي للمشاركة في التواصل



وهي أن تكوني حساسة للتغيرات العديدة في سلوك الطفل "ومزاجه"، حيث إن ذلك سيساعدك على تغيير وتكييف سلوكك، بحيث يمكنك المشاركة في التجربة التي يحاول الطفل تعلمها. ولعل ذلك يشكل تحدياً كبيراً لكِ حيث يجب أن تغيري سلوكك وتعدليه حسب الموقف ، كما هو موضح في الأمثلة التالية: - 
*



ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي 




حينما يكون طفلك غير مستجيب أو خجولاً:



بدلاً من تولي زمام المبادرة عوضاً من طفلك، والشعور بالخوف من لحظات السكون تلك، يمكنك خلق فرص مناسبة لطفلك للتواصل: 



* تذكري أن تخصصي بعض الوقت (لطريقة ران) راقبي، انتظري، وأنصتي لطفلك. 
* كيِّفي وضعك بحيث تكونين مع طفلك وجهاً لوجه. 
* كرري الروتينات والأفعال التي يحبها طفلك، حتى يكون طفلك قادراً على توقع ما سيحدث بعد قليل، ثم انتظري حتى يستجيب طفلك، لأنه سيتوقع ما سيحدث بعد قليل. 
* أثيري حاسة الفضول لدى طفلك، وذلك بتوفير فرص وأنشطة يهتم بها كثيراً، بحيث يقوم باستكشاف هذه الأنشطة والفرص. 
* حاولي إغراء طفلك بالأنشطة التي يحبها بشكل خاص. 
* قلدي وفسري أي محاولة، ولو كانت بسيطة جدا،ً للتواصل.. 
حينما تكونين غير متأكدة مما يمكن فعله: لا تتردي في التقليد !



إن مشاركة وتقاسم التجربة والموقف مع الطفل الذي لديه برنامجه الخاص به يعتبر تحدياً حقيقياً. حيث إنه قد لا يعرف حتى الآن كيف يمكن أن يشارك اهتماماته مع الآخرين. حيث يبدو منشغلاً فقط بما اختار هو أن يفعله، ولا يبدي اهتماماً في مشاركتك تلك التجربة. وبالتالي سيكون من الصعب حثهم على المشاركة في النشاط الذي اخترتيه أنت. حيث يبدو وكأنه يقول: "إنني افضل أن ألعب بلعبتي لوحدي"، أو " لا أريد أن أشارك في لعبتك". 


يتبع

----------


## فرح

ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي 
حينما يكون لطفلك برنامجه الخاص به:



* اكتشفي طرق لتقاسم الأنشطة الروتينية المعتادة. 
* نظمي أنشطة جديدة قادرة على جذب اهتمام الطفل، مثل اللعب بالكرة، اللعب بالماء، الألعاب التي تتحرك لوحدها، البالونات، اللعب بفقاعات الماء.. 
* قد تحتاجين إلى تغيير النشاط، أو موقعك، بحيث تكوني وجهاً لوجه مع طفلك. 
* انتبهي وراقبي واقبلي أية محاولات ولو كانت بسيطة جداً للتواصل من قبل طفلك، كأن ينظر نظرة خاطفة، أو يغير من وضع جسمه، أو أن يظهر تغير في تعبيرات وجهه أو صوته. حينما ترين أياً من ذلك استجيبي له فوراً. 
* قلدي وفسري سلوك الطفل لكي ُتريه أنك تتقبلين وتحترمين ما يفعله أو يقوله. 



حاولي إيجاد طريقة لتشاركي طفلك في أية نشاط أو عمل يومي يحبه ويستمتع به.



فمدى قدرة الطفل وحماسه على المشاركة في الحديث مع الآخرين تعتمد بشكل كبير على كيفية استجابتك لمحاولاته وجهوده في التواصل معك . 



ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي 
حينما يكون طفلك اجتماعياًً:



* أنصتي بعناية، وقدري أي محاولات يقوم بها للتواصل. 
* فسري الرسالة التي يحاول الطفل إيصالها، قوليها أنت بالطريقة التي كان من الممكن أن يقولها لو كان قادراً على ذلك، أي قوليها بطريقة صحيحة 
* استمري في المحادثة بتوفير جمل وتعليقات حول الموضوع الذي بدأه طفلك. 
* حاولي إشراك طفلك في الأعمال اليومية التي تقومين بها، أعطيه فرصة كافية من الوقت للمشاركة معك. 
* حاولي التقليل من الأسئلة باقتصارها على الأوقات التي تريدين فيها حقاً معرفة فيما يفكر فيه طفلك. 
إن السعادة والنجاح التي يحس بها طفلك حينما "تتحدثان" مع بعضكم البعض، سيكون لهما تأثيران كبيران عليه. 




إن النجاح أفضل دافع يمكن أن يحس به الطفل!


تذكري
كيّفي سلوكك،بحيث يمكنك تقاسم التجربةمع طفلك
أضفي المزيد من اللغة والتجربة:




يبدأ الأطفال في التواصل منذ اللحظة التي يلدون فيها. وحينما ينمون وتكون لديهم فرص للتعلم، يبدأون في تطوير طرق للتواصل أكثر وضوحاً وتحظى بقبول وتفهم من الآخرين. 



وحينما يكون لديك معرفة بمستوى ومراحل نمو طفلك، فإن ذلك يساعدك على "السماح" لطفلك بقيادة الحديث، و"تكييف" سلوكك بحيث تتشاركان لحظة التواصل، و"إضافة المزيد" من اللغة والتجربة. يحدث كل ذلك في إطار من المعرفة الواقعية بإمكانيات طفلك. 



في المرحلة الأولى: قد تبدئين بتفسير الأصوات التي يصدرها طفلك وحركات جسمه بطريقة بديهية، وكأنها تحمل معنى. ولكن في الحقيقة، فإنه في بداية نمو الطفل، تكون الابتسامة، والصرخة، والبكاء الذي يصدره الطفل عبارة عن رد فعل لا إرادي ولا تحمل سلوكاً ذا مغزى معين، أو يعبر عن محاولات للتواصل. 



في المرحلة الثانية: على الرغم من أن الطفل ما زال لا يتواصل معك بشكل واعٍ ومباشر، فإنه يكون من السهل تفسير تعبيرات وجهه، ولغة جسده، والأصوات التي يصدرها، أثناء محاولاته لاستكشاف البيئة التي تحيط به.



وفي هذه المراحل الأولى من التواصل، فإنك تلعبين دوراً هاماً في مساعدة الطفل على إدراك متعة التواصل ومدى أهميته 



ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي


* قلدي الأصوات والحركات التي يصدرها طفلك، ثم أضيفي لها شيئاً جديداً. 
* استخدمي الإشارات والإيماءات حينما تتكلمين. 
* قومي بتسمية الأشخاص والأشياء التي يُظهر الطفل اهتماماً بهم. 
* ركزي وشددي على الكلمات الرئيسة والمهمة وبالغي في إظهار تعبيرات وجهك. 
* تحدثي بجمل قصيرة وبسيطة واصفةً ما يحدث في وقت المحادثة. وحاولي اقتصار الأسئلة على الأوقات التي تريدين فيها حقاً معرفة فيما يفكر فيه طفلك. 
* تحدثي ببطيء مع طفلك. 
* قوموا بالإشارة إلى وإظهار الأشياء التي تتحدثين عنها إلى طفلك. 



الآن في المرحلة الثالثة نمت عند طفلك الرغبة الهامة في الاتصال بالأشخاص المحيطين به. وتعتبر هذه من أهم الخطوات والتطورات الضرورية لتعلم التواصل والمخاطبة. ولذلك فإن محاولاته في التفاعل مع الآخرين في هذه المرحلة تؤكد لك أن مهارات التواصل لديه قد بدأت في الظهور. فهو ينظر إليك ليتأكد من أنك تعيرين اهتماماً للأشياء التي يهتم بها. ففي هذه المرحلة يظهر الكلام، كما يقوم الطفل بالإشارة إلى الأشياء والأشخاص، واستخدام الإيماءات، ويقوم باستخدام بعض الأصوات التي تعبر عن بعض الكلمات. 



ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي


استمري في استخدام الخطوات والاستراتيجيات المذكورة في المرحلتين الأولى والثانية. 
قومي بالتركيز على الكلمات القصيرة التي قد يستطيع الطفل أن يقلدها وينطقها. 
قومي بإضافة عبارات أطول قليلاً مما يستطيع الطفل فهمها، ولكن لا يستطيع إخراجها في هذه المرحلة. 
قومي بتنويع المواضيع التي تتحدثين عنها، مثلاً تحدثي عن أشخاص، أحداث، أشياء، أماكن، أفعال تقومين بها أنت وطفلك، مشاعر، صفات (حار، بارد، ناعم، قاسي، سعيد، نائم، كبير... الخ). 



وأخيراً يصل طفلك إلى المرحلة الرابعة، حيث يبدأ في استخدام الكلمات والعبارات بشكل مترابط، حتى لو كان من الصعب فهم ما يقوله في بعض الأحيان. في هذه المرحلة يجب أن تستمري في مساعدة طفلك على تعلم وفهم وقول المزيد من الكلمات والعبارات. 



ماذا يمكنك أن تفعلي


* قومي بالتركيز على الكلمات الهامة والرئيسة وضعيها في جمل قصيرة يمكن أن يقلدها. 
* قومي بإضافة تعليقات أكثر طولاً على الموضوع، وبحيث يكون الطفل قادراً على فهمها. 
* قومي بربط ما يقوله الطفل بخبرات وتجارب سابقة. 
تحدثي عما سيحدث بعد قليل. 
* قومي باستخدام اللعب الخيالي (كأن تتقمصي شخصية أخرى، أو أن تجعلي الدمية تقوم بأفعال يقوم بها الناس المعتادين) مع طفلك. 
* قومي بتخيل أو التفكير فيما سيحدث لو......... 




أضفي المزيدمن اللغة والتجربةعلى حسب مستوى طفلك



التكرار مفيد وحيوي جداًيحتاج بعض الأطفال إلى أن تعيد الفعل أو الكلمة أو العبارة 10 مرات قبل أن يحاولوا تقليدها بأنفسهم، بينما يحتاج البعض الآخر إلى التكرار 200 مرة. 



ولا تتوقع من طفلك أن يستخدم كلمات لم يعتد عليها ولم يقابلها كثيراً في حياته اليومية. فالتغيير يحدث تدريجياً. ولذلك فإن الآمال والتطلعات الواقعية تعتبر مهمة جداً لنجاح وتطوير مهارة التواصل لدى طفلك.. 

ان شاء الله نوااااصل معكم ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لي عودة من هنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قليلا ما نميز ذلك الطفل التوحدي 

فعليه لابد من التثقيف عن هذا المرض الذي بات منتشرا
ولسوء الحظ  المعرفة به وطريقة التعامل معه سطحية جدا
سلمت يمناك يا احلى فرح
والله يعطيش الفرح والسعادة في حياتش

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


طرق رائعة وأساليب مدروسة بعمق....تجعل من الأم فرداً متواصلاً مع طفلها ...

أظنني بحاجة لقراءته من جديد لأُرتب الأفكار بشكل تسلسلي أكثر....


اسأل الله لهم بالتقدم والشفاء ببركة رب العرش وأنواره..



غاليتي فرح ..زهوركِ فواحة في دوحة العطاء.....!!

بورك كل جهد تقدميه...

وسلم قلبك النابض...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

هــــــــدى ... بنتظاااار عودتك يالغلا...
دمـــــوووع ..كل الشكرلايفي حق هالحرووووف السااااطعه
تقف حروووفي وتعجز عن الشكر 
لكن يالغلا املك لك الكثيييير من الدعااااء
ربي يوفقك ويقضي حوااائجك بحق 
النبي المصطفى وعترته الطاهره
تحياااتي..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم يمينش خيتو* 


*مجهود رائع* 

*كما عهدتك دائما نشيطة ومعطاءة* 


*وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى*

----------


## كــاريس

موضوع رائع و مفيد 

تسلمي خ‘ـية

يعطيكـِ العافية

موفقة

----------


## فرح

مشكووووريييييين 
وربي لايحرمني تواااصلكم العطر
يععطيكم العااافيه 
دمتم وداااام تواااصلكم الغااالي..
تحياااتي..

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
اليوم حديثي عن التوحد ..شوووي جــــريئ ....



*المشكلات السلوكية لمرضى"*التوحد*" في أثناء فترة البلوغ*

_الرغبة الجنسية__ :_
*ومن المشكلات التي يتعرض لها المصابون بالتوحد، نمو الرغبة الجنسية وظهور حالة الاستمناء عند الأولاد مما يدفعهم إلى ممارستها - دون إدراك عادات المجتمع وقوانينه- أمام الناس في المكان العام**.
كذلك يظهر لديهم الميل إلى الجنس بمظهر غير ناضج، فيكون لديهم فضول طفولي متعلق بالأجساد، وقد يبادر أحدهم بسذاجة وبراءة إلى خلع ملابس الأطفال الآخرين**.
أما الفتيات المتوحدات فإن عملية الحيض والعادة الشهرية غالبًا ما تبدأ لديهن خلال الوقت الزمني نفسه الذي تبدأ فيه عند الفتيات الطبيعيات. ولمواجهة الرغبة الجنسية لدى هؤلاء المصابين بالتوحد لا بد من عمل التوعية اللازمة لتقليل المخاطر الناجمة عن القيام بأمور تخالف معايير المجتمع وأخلاقياته، ومنع المصاب من ممارسة أي عمل غير مقبول اجتماعيًا**.
إلى جانب ذلك لا بد من توعية الفتاة بالدورة الشهرية وتدريبها على استخدام أغطية خاصة من البلاستيك، وتوعية المراهقات بأمور الحمل والولادة**.

دور الآباء** :
والحقيقة أن للأسرة دورًا بالغ الأهمية في مواجهة مرحلة البلوغ عند المتوحدين، حيث يجب على الآباء مواصلة الجهد في تعليم القواعد السلوكية العامة وقوانينها. كما يجب عليهم تنظيم وتوفير الفرصة الملائمة للمشاركة الاجتماعية مع البالغين والمراهقين، واختيار رفاقهم بعناية ودقة**.
كذلك يجب على الآباء تفهم حالة البالغين والمراهقين من المتوحدين، للتعامل معهم بسلوك مدروس عند ظهور بوادر التمرد منهم**.
التعليم المناسب
أما في مجال التعليم فيجب اختيار التعليم المناسب لقدرات هؤلاء الأشخاص، وتدريبهم على إنجاز مهارات مناسبة تمنحهم جزءًا من الاستقلالية في حياتهم مثل (الرياضيات، الرسم، العلوم، التدريب على التعامل مع الحياة، والقراءة والكتابة، كيفية التعامل مع النقود والبيع والشراء).. وكذلك مهارات كسب الرزق والعناية بالنفس، وتطوير المهارات الاجتماعية، والتكيف مع الآخرين والتواصل.* 
*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*ويصف لنا ابو حنان وهو مستشار في ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بمنتدى الحصن النفسي بعض الحلول لمواجهة هذة المشكلة عند المتخلفين عقليا وهي تصلح لذوي التوحد في الاتي :* 

*التربيه الجنسيه والتعامل الاجتماعي للمعوقين عقليا 
ان الخوض في المواضيع الجنسيه من اصعب الامور التي تواجهنا كون ان بعض المجتمعات تنظر الى مسالة الجنس عند الاطفال نظرة سلبية وحتى ان كثيرا من المجتمعات لا تنظر الى وجود حياة جنسيه بل تنظر الى مظاهر الجنس كسلوك مع انه يوجد فرق بين ما هو جنسي ما هو تناسلي , فالجنس بناء جسدي عاطفي يطال كل النفس وسائر الجسد بينما التناسلي ليس له الا وظيفه تهدف من خلال هذا البناء فالحياة الجنسيه تهدف للذه والبناء التناسلي وسيلة لهذه الشهوات وكما اجمع العديد من علماء النفس انها لا تبداء عند البلوغ فالطفل ومنذ ولادته يحمل معه بروز لدوافع الجنسيه والتاثير الجنسي ليس محصورا في مرحله معينه بل يرافقه صبلة الحياة. 
يرى فرويد انه لاخلاف بين مظاهر الحياة الجنسيه في الطفوله والكبر فالاولى تنمو وتتطور والثانيه كامله ومتطوره لكنها مهما اختلفت فهدفها اشباع الرغبات . 
لا تختلف هذه المظاهر عند الاشخاص المعوقين عقليا لكن طرق التربيه والتوجيه يجب ان تكون ادق بحيث يجب توجيه الفتيات من اجل منع تعرضعه للاستغلال الجنسي مما يؤدي الى مشاكل نفسيه وقد يصر البعض على استحدام العقاب ازاء اي مظهر جنسي او اساليب التهديد والتهويل والذي قد تؤدي الى مشاكل نفسيه متعدده, ان الامور الصحيه البحته وطرق الوقايه تعتبر جزا يسرا من مجمل التربيه الجنسيه للاطفال المتخلفين عقليا ويجب ات تتركز المناهج التربويه الخاصه على الامور الصحيه كجزء اساسي لقضايا الجنس وباتجاه اكتساب تربيه جنسيه مناسبه . 

من المهم ان يتحسس الوالدان والمدرس مشاكل التلميذ الجنسيه للقيام بتطبيق برنامج ناجح وفعال. 
الهدف العام : سيتمكن الطفل من ادراك طبيعته الجنسيه ومن التصرف تبعا لذلك بسلوك يكون مقبولا اجتماعيا ومحبوبا . 
الاهداف الخاصه : 
طلب الاذن بالدخول للحمام في الوقت المناسب 
ان يكون انفعاله للتبول بالنسبة الى التبيويل انفعالا عاديا وطبيعيا 
يتمكن من التزام النظافة والغسيل 
يخلع او تخلع الملابس في اماكن خاصه 
ياتزم عدم التعدي على حرمة الغير 
يتمكن/تتمكن من تسمية مختلف اعضاء الجسم بما فيها الاعضاء التناسليه بالاسماء العلميه 
يتمكن/ تتمكن من معرفة الفروق الجنسيه 
تتدرب التلميذه على العنايه بصحتها اثناء الحيض وتعتاد على ذلك 
عدم اظهار اعضاء الجسد امام الغير 
التمكن من معرفة العادات الاجتماعيه المتعارف عليها من الناحيه الجنسيه والالتزام بها 
اذا حصل الاستنماء فيجب ان يكون في مكان خاص 
ان يتصرف بشكل اجتماعي مقبول مع كلا الجنسين 
ان يتمكن من المشاركه في الحديث عن اهمية الرباط العائلي 
ان يتمكن من ادراك المشاعر الجنسيه التي تنتابه وكيفية ضبطها 
يتمكن من التفريق بين اخوته -امه- ابيه- وبين الاغراب 
ان تتجنب الاستغلال الجنسي من احد ما تجنب الادمان على الشهوات 
ان يتطلع على ان الحمل عمل وظيفي وحيوي.. 

التربيه في حقل الادمان : 
المخدرات ترتدي الموضوع طابعا خاصه وذلك لانتشار التدخين في بلادنا بشكل واسع الى جانب بعض العادات مثل الادمان على المخدرات . 
التربيه في حقل الادمان : 
الاهداف العامه : 
سيقوم التلميذ بالتصرف في مسؤوليه حيال التدخين او معاقرة المشروبات. 
اهداف خاصه : 
يتمكن من ادراك مضار التدخين 
يتمكن من تجنب التعاطي بالمشروبات الروحيه والتدخين 
ان يتمكن من معرفة الاضرار التاتجه عن هذا التعاطي*

*ان شاء الله يبقى لنا تكمله* 
*هذا اذا شفت اقباااااال من قبلكم ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-01-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

زوايا حساسة ...اشتملتها دائرة الموضوع فكانت نواته...

أسلوب واعي في كيفية التعامل مع طفل التوحد وإفهامه هذه النطاقات المُتسعة ...


غاليتي فروح..
سلم عظيم جهدك ...وروعة طرحك...

دام قلبكِ يقطر بماء العطاء....


أنا لكِ من المُتابيعن المُنتظرين...

ثقي بذلك..واستمري بالعطاء..



آياتُ التميز تلحفك...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (05-02-2010)

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ..
> 
> زوايا حساسة ...اشتملتها دائرة الموضوع فكانت نواته... 
> أسلوب واعي في كيفية التعامل مع طفل التوحد وإفهامه هذه النطاقات المُتسعة ... 
> 
> غاليتي فروح..
> سلم عظيم جهدك ...وروعة طرحك... 
> ...



تسلمي يااااعمري دمــــــوووع
حضووووورك يعني لي الكثيييير 
وحرووووفي تعجز ان تعطيك لو جزء من حق حروووفك حبيبتي
دعااائي لك داااائما .رحم الله والديك
وقضى الله حوااائجك بحق ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
موفقه لكل خييير 
تحياااتي وحبي لك ..

----------


## فرح

عــــــــــدنــــــــــا...

بعض الاجراءات السلوكية التي يمكن اتباعها لاعداد المراهق التوحدي على مواجهة المشكلات السلوكية الجنسية المصاحبة لمرحلة المراهقة : 

مقدمــة :-
من المهم جدا ان نبدأ مبكرا لمواجهة المشكلات المصاحبة لمرحلة المراهقة وخاصة المشكلات الجنسية حتى نخفف من حدة الصدمة عند حدوث هذة المشكلات ونكون على استعداد لمواجهة هذة المشكلات .
لابد من مشاركة الوالدين في تدريب الطفل التوحدي واعداده لمواجهة مرحلة المراهقة وما يصحبها من تغيرات جسمية ونفسية فمشاركة الوالدين عامل هام وحاسم في نجاح كل جهود التدخل .
يعتقد ان افضل وقت لاعداد الطفل للدخول في مرحلة المراهقة هو سن 10 سنوات ونحن هنا لا نقصد اعداد الطفل فقط ولكن ايضا اعداد الوالدين لمواجهة السلوكيات الجنسية التي ستظهر على طفلهما بعض ان يدخل التوحدي مرحلة المراهقة ...
تعتبر الشراكة بين الوالدين والمهنيين او المدربين امر هام جدا لان كلا من الفريقين لهم دورهم الهام جدا والفريد في مواجهة المشكلة كما سنرى 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ما هي السلوكيات ( القيم ) التي ينبغي ان نعلمها للطفل , وما هي السلوكيات(المهارات) التي نستطيع ان نعلمها للطفل .فمثلا هل يمكن ان نسمح للمراهق التوحدي ان يمارس الاستمناء ام ان القيم والعادات تمنع هذا ام ان واقع وظروف المراهق التوحدي سيجعلنا نسمح بما هو غير مسموح به ام سنتصلب ونمنعه تماما من الاستمناء ام اننا سنحاول ان نجد حل وسط بحيث يستطيع المراهق ان يشبع رغبته في الاستمناء بما لا يمس عادات او قيم المجتمع كان نقوم بتدريب المراهق على اختيار الوقت والمكان المناسب لممارسة هذة السلوكيات حتى لا يتعرض المراهق التوحدي لما يسمى بالاحباط الجنسي Sexual Frustration , ويأتي دور المهنيين او المدربين للتعامل مع هذة المشكلات من خلال مناقشة هذة الامور مع الوالدين وتوجهيهم وارشادهم وان كان تدريب المراهق التوحدي على اختيار المكان والزمان المناسب لممارسة السلوك الجنسي امر صعب او يحتاج الى ترتيبات معقدة نظرا لحساسية الموضوع والمهارة المستهدفة في ظل ما نعيشه من قيم وعادات . 

اهمية ادخال التربية الجنسية كاحد الاهداف طويلة المدى في الخطة التربوية الفردية للطفل التوحدي في سن العاشرة حتى يتم اعداده لتقبل التغيرات الجسمية والنفسية المصاحبه لمرحلة المراهقة والتي يمر بها التوحيد مثله مثل المراهق العادي .

*الاجراءات السلوكية والبيئية : 

يجب ان ندرك ان تدريب المراهق التوحدي على مواجهة السلوكيات الجنسية له عدة مستويات متدرجة من حيث الصعوبة في شكل هرمي تبدأ بتدريب المراهق على دخول الحمام بمفردة وعدم خلع ملابسه الا داخل الحمام مثلا(وهنا تتحول مهارة تدريب الطفل على دخول الحمام الى مهارة محورية تخدم اكثر من هدف اولها الرعاية الذاتية وثانيها التربية الجنسية ) الى قمه الهرم وهو اكتساب المعنى الدلالي والاجتماعي للسلوك الجنسي وكيفية اشباع الرغبة الجنسية في ظل مجموعة من القواعد . 
وهنا تكون الخطوة الهامة في البرنامج المقدم للمراهق التوحدي بان نقوم بتسكين المراهق التوحدي في احدى درجات هذا التنظيم الهرمي لهذة المهارات وفقا لقدرات المراهق التوحدي وهذة القدرات مثل قدرته على التواصل اللفظي من عدمه فمن المعروف ان الطفل التوحدي الذي يمتلك قدر معقول من التواصل اللفظي سيتمكن من اكتساب قدر معقول ومهم من المعلومات التثقيفية عن المشكلات الجنسية وهو ما يسهم بالايجاب في مواجه هذة المشكلات على عكس الطفل التوحدي الذي لا يملك الا قدرات محدودة على التواصل اللفظي وايضا مثل معدل ذكائه وما يملكه من مهارات مثل مهارات رعاية الذات ومدى اعتماده على نفسه وتمتعه بقدر من الاستقلالية وغيرها من المهارات التي يتم في ظلها تحديد من أي مستوى نبدأ مع المراهق التوحدي ولا شك انه كلما كان المراهق التوحدي تم تدريبه وتم البدا معه منذ الصغر كلما كانت النتائج افضل في مواجهة المشكلات الجنسية التي تصاحب مرحلة المراهقة . 
مثلما نسلط الضوء على اوجه الاختلاف عند المراهق التوحدي عن المراهق العادي يجب ايضا ان نهتم باوجه التشابه ما بين المراهق التوحدي والعادي فكلاهما يكادان يمران بنفس نوع التقلبات النفسية المصاحبة للتغيرات الجسمية والنفسية لمرحلة المراهقة أي ان هناك درجة ما من الاندفاعية والعدوانية تصاحب التغيرات البيولوجية عند المراهق التوحدي هي نفسها او تشبه ما يحدث عند المراهق العادي . 
يجب عند التعامل مع المشكلات الجنسية المصاحبة لمرحلة المراهقة ان ننظر اليها من خلال سياق كامل أي ان هذة السلوكيات الجنسية تعتبر جزء من سياق الشخصية الخاصة بالمراهق التوحدي فيجب الوضع في الاعتبار قدرات التوحدي على التواصل والاتصال والخبرات الاجتماعية ومستوى الادراك وقدرته على تكوين المفاهيم واكتساب الخبرات وما لديه من تدريب ومهارات متنوعة ويجب النظر الى الجهود المقدمة للمراهق التوحدي من خلال منهج العمل الفردي فما يصلح لمراهق توحدي قد لا يصلح بالضرورة لمراهق اخر توحدي حتى وان تشابه في مستوى الذكاء والتواصل اللفظي .* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*يعتمد برنامج teacch تيتش على اربعة عناصر هامة لمواجهة هذة المشكلات الجنسية وهذة العناصر هي :*
* التعليم التمييزي – النظافة الشخصية – تعليمه اسماء اعضاء الجسم ووظائفها – التثقيف الجنسي.
التدريب التمييزي أي متى تاتي بالتصرف السليم واين تاتي بالتصرف السليم أي يجب تدريب المراهق التوحدي مثلا انه لابد الا يخلع ملابسه قبل الدخول الى الحمام او في طريقه الى الحمام ولكن السلوك الصحيح الذي يجب تدريب المراهق التوحدي عليه هو ان يخلع ملابسه داخل الحمام بعد غلق باب الحمام عليه , وايضا التدريب التمييزي مثل ان يختار المراهق التوحدي المكان المناسب للاستمناء (ملحوظة هامة السماح للتوحدي بالاستمناء امر لابد منه لانها غريزة ودوافع اولية وحسية لن نستطيع منع التوحدي منها فافضل لنا ان نرسي قواعد لممارسة الاستمناء عند التوحدي من ان نترك الامر للظروف خاصة ون اغلب التوحديين يمارسون الاستمناء ليس لوجود الجنس الاخر ولكن لاشباع او مواجهة دافع حسي تماما مثل الطفل التوحدي الذي قد يقوم بالسلوك النمطي التكراري الذي جاءت احد تفسيراته على انه استثارة حسية يجد الطفل التوحدي نفسه مضطر الى اشباعها باتيان حركات معينة .)

يجب ان ندرك اننا نستخدم مبادئ العلاج السلوكي عند التعامل مع هذة المشكلات الجنسية عند المراهق التوحدي بحيث نقوم بتعزيز وتدعيم السلوك المناسب في الوقت والمكان المناسب وايضا اهمال او عقاب وعدم تعزيز السلوك غير المناسب حتى ينطفي او يختفي ومن المهم اعتماد مبادئ الثواب والعقاب في التدريب على اكتساب بعض المهارات المرغوب فيها او تعديل بعض السلوكيات الغير مرغوب فيها , ولكن ما هو نوع هذا الاجراء او التدريبات فانه من الافضل ان يتم تحديدها بعد تحديد مدى قدرات المراهق التوحدي الذي نعمل معه فقد يحتاج البعض الى تعديل في البيئة المحيطة او تلاعب في البيئة او ادخال تعديلات على البيئة مثل او الملابس او بعض الارشادات البصرية كالاتي : 
ارتداء بنطلون مع وضع حزام يصعب جدا فكه او ادخال يد المراهق الى سرواله من خلال الحزام وبالنسبة للبنت قد يكون ارتداء بلوزة بدون ازرار مما يصعب معه ان تقوم البنت بخلع هذة البلوزة دون وعي منها لدلالة هذا الفعل فقد يكون هذا الاجراء مفيد في منع سلوك غير سوي في ماكن وزمان غير مناسبين وايضا تفيد مثل هذة الاجراءات في اعطائنا مساحة من الوقت حتى نتدخل لتأجيل او الغاء السلوك الجنسي .وهذة الاجراءات هي من قبيل اجراءات يمكن ادخالها على البيئة المحيطة او نستطيع ان نقول انها من قبيل ترتيب واستغلال وادخال ترتيبات على البيئة من ملبس وعلاقات وغيرها من العناصر الداخلة في البيئة المحيطة , بحيث نحاول ان نزيد من درجة صعوبة ممارسة السلوك بحيث تكون وظيفة هذة التغيرات على بيئة المراهق تزيد من الصعوبة التي يواجهه حتى يمارس السلوك فحزام صعب الفك او بلوزة بدون زراير للبنت تعتبر عائق ادخلناه في سبيل اعاقة المراهق التوحدي لاتيان هذا السلوك...*

*ومن الاجراءات التي قد يتم تنفيذها هي وضع علامة توقف او أي لافته او صورة توحي للتوحدي المراهق ان يتوقف عن هذا النشاط في الاماكن التي قد يمارس المراهق التوحدي الاستمناء فيها وتسبب حرج او مشكلة مثل الفصل الدراسي او امام الضيوف في المنزل ونقوم بوضع علامة خضراء مثلا او موافق او مسموح داخل غرفة النوم دلالة على ان غرفة النوم هي فقط المكان المسوح به للممارسة هذا السلوك.
فنية تكاليف الاستجابة التي تستخدم كأحد الفنيات الهامة في تعديل السلوك ولكن هنا مع الطفل التوحدي تحتاج الى نوع من التبسيط او ان نصبغها بقدرات الطفل التوحدي وما لديه من اعراض وقصور المهم اننا نحاول ان نجعله يفهم مغزى فنية تكاليف الاستجابة وهو انه عند القيام بسلوك غير سوي وغير مرغوب فيه فسوف يتعرض لنوع من العقاب . فمثلا الطفل الذي يتبول على نفسه خارج الحمام قد نطلب منه ان يذهب الى الحمام ويجلس على قاعدة الحمام عشر مرات عقابا على انه لم يقضي حاجته في الحمام بحيث يكون الجزاء من جنس العمل وهذا امر مهم في هذة الفنية أي ان ياتي الجزاء من جنس العمل وهنا قمنا بعقاب الطفل بالذهاب الى الحمام عشر مرات لانه لم يقضي حاجته في الحمام, وقد نستطيع القيام باجراء كهذا مع الممارسة الجنسية اذا ما قام المراهق بالقيام بها دون القواعد التي تم تدريبه عليها بان نحرمه من الاستمناء لفترة زمنية او ان نلغي بعض المعينات البصرية او اللوحات الإرشادية التي توحي بان هذا المكان مسموح به لممارسة السلوك الجنسي مثلما سنرى , او أن نقوم بإلباسه حزام يصعب خلعة . اما بالنسبة للبنت التي تقوم بخلع ملابسها قد يكون من المفيد ان نجلع البنت تلبس ملابس اضافيه في كل مرة تقوم بتعرية نفسها في مكان وزمان غير مناسبين كنوع من العقاب على قيامها بسلوك غير مناسب في وقت وزمان غير مناسب .
بالنسبة للمراهقين التوحديين عالي الكفاءة والذي لديه قدرة لغوية ومستوى ذكاء معقول لابد ان نقوم بتدريبه على معرفة اسماء اعضاء الجسم ووظيفه كل عضو حتى الاعضاء التناسلية ولابد ان نستخدم المصطلحات العلمية والمتعارف عليها وان نسمح للتوحدي باستخدام هذة المصطلحات دون ان نشعر بخجل او نمنعه من ذكر هذة الالفاظ ولكن لابد ايضا من وجود نوع من الخصوصية كان يسمح للتوحدي في ذكر هذة المصطلحات فقط مع احد اعضاء الاسرة وفي عدم وجود اغراب , نعلم ان هذا قد يسبب حرج ولكن من الافضل ان يدرك التوحدي وظيفة كل عضو في جسمه .
وايضا بعد ان نصل بالمراهق التوحدي الى اكسابه وظائف اعضاء الجسم ومع الاطفال عالي الكفاءة من المفيد ان نستكمل التثقيف الجنسي بان ندربه على التمييز الجنسي وايضا محاوله اكسابه معرفة ملائمة عن نوع وطبيعة العلاقات الجنسية الغيرية , نعلم ان هذا التصور وفقا لما نملكه من اتجاهات سلبية نحو الطفل التوحدي قد لا يجد تأييدا ولكن من الافضل ان نقوم بذلك .
من المفيد ان نقوم بتدريب الطفل التوحدي عالى الكفاءة على الدخول في علاقات اجتماعية وتدريبه على التمييز بين الجنسين والدخول في مناقشات يشترك فيها الجنس الاخر حتى يستدخل المراهق التوحدي معنى الجنس والجنس الاخر او ان هناك اختلاف ما بين الذكر والانثى وهذة المرحلة هي ما تمكننا من تسكين المراهق التوحدي في قمة الهرم الخاص بهذة المهارات اللازمة لمواجهة المشكلات السلوكية الجنسية التي تحدثنا عنها في بداية الموضوع , بحيث يكون من الممكن ان نزيد من سقف توقعاتنا بان يكون التوحدي المراهق قادر على ادراك المعنى الدلالي والاجتماعي للسلوك الجنسي بحيث يقوم باشباع الرغبة الجنسية في ظل مجموعة من القيم والمعايير او الضوابط الاجتماعية وهذا ما تكلمنا عنه في البداية من انه لا يجب ان نعتنق اتجاهات سلبية عن مدى قدرة التوحدي المراهق عن ادراك المعنى الدلالي للسلوك الجنسي .* 
*وللحديث بقيييييييه..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-03-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

معلومات قيّمة ..بعضها أثار عجبي نوعاً ما..




وهنا وافقتهم الرأي كثيراً

*فكلاهما يكادان يمران بنفس نوع التقلبات النفسية المصاحبة للتغيرات الجسمية والنفسية لمرحلة المراهقة أي ان هناك درجة ما من الاندفاعية والعدوانية تصاحب التغيرات البيولوجية عند المراهق التوحدي هي نفسها او تشبه ما يحدث عند المراهق العادي* 

وهذا ماكنتُ أظنه فعلاً إن المراهق الطبيعي ..يتشابه في تغيراته النفسية والجسمية مع المراهق التوحدي..


معلومات عميقة ..ومع حساسيتها أجدها تثقيفية وهادفة ..

غاليتي فرح..
بورك عزمك..وشموخ عطاءك..
استمري وأمضي قُدماً..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (05-03-2010)

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> معلومات قيّمة ..بعضها أثار عجبي نوعاً ما.. 
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا وافقتهم الرأي كثيراً 
> *فكلاهما يكادان يمران بنفس نوع التقلبات النفسية المصاحبة للتغيرات الجسمية والنفسية لمرحلة المراهقة أي ان هناك درجة ما من الاندفاعية والعدوانية تصاحب التغيرات البيولوجية عند المراهق التوحدي هي نفسها او تشبه ما يحدث عند المراهق العادي*  
> وهذا ماكنتُ أظنه فعلاً إن المراهق الطبيعي ..يتشابه في تغيراته النفسية والجسمية مع المراهق التوحدي.. 
> ...



 
دمـــــوووع ياعمري 
تسلمي يالغلا ع حضوووورك ونووور هالاشراااقه المضيئه
تشجيعك يمدني بالقوووه ويعطيني دااافع للعطاااء
كل الشكر لك ياااقلبي ..وربي لايحرمنا هالتواااصل الحلووو مثلك غلاتوو
بطاااقات من النرجس انثرها ع حرووووفك المميزه 
موفقه ان شاء الله

----------

